# Inpatient Admission Psychiatric Coding



## mcgrathk0342 (Nov 6, 2013)

The Admitting Psychiatrist is billing for the Admission CPT code 99222, he performs the admission psychiatric evaluation.
The medical staff(MD or PA) is performing the Medical review and Physical Exam.
Are both separately billable if performed on the same date of service?
Any documentation that I can find says that the Admission includes all other E/M services performed on that date of service.
We work at an inpatient state run hospital.
Please advice and thank you


----------



## jessv1910 (Nov 6, 2013)

I work in a psychiatric hospital and we bill for the Psychiatric Evaluation done by the Psychiatrist and also the H&P done by the medical doctor, both normally done on the same day. I don't do the CPT billing only the inpatient part but I always wonder if this is correct to do. I'd love to hear what other facilities are doing...


----------



## napahny@aol.com (Dec 20, 2013)

WE are inpatient psychiatric hospital. We bill for Admission H & P 99221-99223 according to a documentation complexity for Medical Doctor.
When admitting psychiatrist seeing patient for Psychiatric diagnostic evaluation, we bill for 90792. Both encounters are on same day most of the time.
Hope this will help.


----------



## ashleymblouin1@gmail.com (Apr 3, 2020)

I have the same question, but it says in the CPT book that you cannot bill 99222 with 90792. Does this not apply if the services are performed by two different physicians in an inpatient setting?


----------

